

Web Design on Paper: The Tactile Design Kit - handwavy
http://www.tactiledesignkit.com/

======
ataleb52
Super neat! And the downloads are in easily editable file format...You are
awesome!

But seriously, thank you. This is going to make experience teaching the kids
I'm mentoring so much better.

